# savage rifles



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I am looking to get an entry level, lightweight, easy handling hunting rifle for my daughter who is an adult but just getting into hunting. She wants to hunt both elk and deer so I was considering a 308 Win. thinking a 22 inch barrel, synthetic stock and short action would be lightweight and easy handling for a woman but still have enough punch for elk. The Remington 700 BDL is out of my price range now and is not offered in either a synthetic stock or 308. The Remington SPS is still a little pricy and offered only in 24" barrel. The Remington 770 has not gotten great reviews on this forum. But I have been investigating the Marlin X7 and the Savage 11/111. I think I could get into a Savage 11 with synthetic stock and 22 inch barrel plus a Bushnell scope mounted and bore sighted for under $500. Sounds like a good buy but have any of you had any experience with these rifles?


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I have a Savage .204. Its a great gun. I've shot a few other savages and they are all great guns. Some folks don't like the looks of them, but they shoot very well IMO - and that accutrigger is hard to beat! Savage/Stevens have always been good shooting rifles. I don't think you'll make a mistake going that route.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I shoot 3 different Savage Varmint rifles. For the money I don't think you can buy a more accurate rifle. Function very well. Great product. :O||:


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I have heard some people say that some specific Savages can kick like a mule. Have you looked into the Mossberg ATR? I have also heard good reveiws of the Marlin X7 as you mentioned.


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

I dont own one but i've used a savage axis .22-250. I thought it was a great gun for being such a "cheap" rifle. I didnt like the feel of it as much as my rugers but for under $400 dollars it was pretty nice and very accurate. I dont want to steal the thread but does anyone know where savage rifles are made?


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Nambaster said:


> I have heard some people say that some specific Savages can kick like a mule. Have you looked into the Mossberg ATR? I have also heard good reveiws of the Marlin X7 as you mentioned.


I have a savage 110 30-06 and it does kick like a mule. My 7mm mag. kicks half as hard but the savage does group real well.


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

My 26" bull barrel in 223 does not recoil at all.

If the best bang for your buck is the goal, go with the savage. Just make sure it has the accutrigger.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

jpolson said:


> My 26" bull barrel in 223 does not recoil at all.
> 
> If the best bang for your buck is the goal, go with the savage. Just make sure it has the accutrigger.


Ditto! I fondled the axis and found it to be very cheap as you do get what you pay for, felt similar to the cheap Rem 770. Get one with the accutrigger and you will quickly fall in love. I have the 223 and a 17hmr and love them.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

I got the Savage youth package for my wife a few years a go in a 7mm-08. It is a very accurate gun and is pretty light weight but with that light weight it does kick a bit. I wish now I would have got her the same gun in a .243 Win.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I had a Savage 110 30-06 as my first rifle when I was 13- I definitely had a flinch! I've since sold it and have other rifles, but I recently picked up a Savage 10 XP in 22-250 and have been very pleased with it so far.


----------



## Stunnerphil (Oct 3, 2012)

I have a savage 30-06 with synthetic stock it is not too heavy cycles smooth but kicks pretty hard had it for 18 years works great still


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

The key to getting someone who is new to guns to shoot straight is to get as close to zero recoil as possible. Have the best recoil pad you can find put on the gun, then target practice with super light loads. I use Hornady Custom Lite in my wife's .308 and she can shoot them all day. In fact, she loves to shoot! Your wife or daughter will never even notice when she's shooting at the deer or elk that you have re-zeroed her gun to a heavier round.

I had an old Savage with no Accutrigger and a rock hard kick pad. Shooting that gun hurt like crap! 

My wife shoots a single shot CVA with a Vortex Diamondback scope. We came in under $400 for the whole package. I also like the single shot break action for a new shooter because it's super easy to use and, as all shotgunners know, break action is the safest gun because it's obvious whether the gun is loaded or not.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

BirdDogger said:


> The key to getting someone who is new to guns to shoot straight is to get as close to zero recoil as possible. Have the best recoil pad you can find put on the gun, then target practice with super light loads. I use Hornady Custom Lite in my wife's .308 and she can shoot them all day. In fact, she loves to shoot! Your wife or daughter will never even notice when she's shooting at the deer or elk that you have re-zeroed her gun to a heavier round.
> 
> I had an old Savage with no Accutrigger and a rock hard kick pad. Shooting that gun hurt like crap!
> 
> My wife shoots a single shot CVA with a Vortex Diamondback scope. We came in under $400 for the whole package. I also like the single shot break action for a new shooter because it's super easy to use and, as all shotgunners know, break action is the safest gun because it's obvious whether the gun is loaded or not.


As far as I can tell, the CVA Scout only comes in .243, 7mm-08, .270, .30-06, .44 magnum, .35 Whelen, and 12 Guage Rifled Slug. Where did you find it in .308?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I have a centerfire CVA Optima, not the Scout. They now use the Optima name only for muzzleloaders, if memory serves correct. I bought mine last winter at Dick's at the Gateway. CVA does make the Apex model in a .308.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Boys, the fellow said he wants a gun that he can shoot both elk and deer. Stop with the .204's and .223's and 22-250's and .243's all ready. All these are fine and fun and all that but simply NOT good choices for elk! Campfire, stick with the .308 you want, it will serve your wife well for any North American big game. Ever thought about a used firearm. I visit many pawn shops on a weekly basis and see lots a great guns for some really nice savings. Just saying.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

BirdDogger said:


> I have a centerfire CVA Optima, not the Scout. They now use the Optima name only for muzzleloaders, if memory serves correct. I bought mine last winter at Dick's at the Gateway. CVA does make the Apex model in a .308.


Oh, I didn't know they made centerfire rifles in models other than that scout. Good to know, thanks!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

BPturkeys said:


> Boys, the fellow said he wants a gun that he can shoot both elk and deer. Stop with the .204's and .223's and 22-250's and .243's all ready.


Yea them .243s never kill elk






o-||

-DallanC


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Dallon, don't be stupid. We all know that there's been elk, bear, moose, elephant, hell, you name it killed with 'bout every caliber out there...but if your neighbor ask you for your recommendation for an good elk gun, would you really steer him to a 243? really??? The guy wants to buy one gun for his wife and I think his first choice of a .308 is a great choice, that's all I said. Lets don't open that whole stupid argument about shot placement, "I know a guy that...". "my uncles kill's plenty **** elk with his .222 rem"...and on and on and on. If you got some reason why he shouldn't buy a .308, lets hear it. If fact, I think I've even heard you recommending a .308 a time or two before on this forum...right? 
P.S...that is a pretty cool video though...wow, be nice to have a whole factory there to help you make a shot...and of course, had she missed, you think it would still be on YouTube


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

There's a WIDE range of types of elk out there, are we talking cows or big bulls? Or even Spikes? BIG difference in what it takes to bring'em down

My wife poked big holes in one side and out the other of a big alaskan caribou with her .243. 100grn premium bullets did a great job. If someones going to be shooting big bulls, sure bigger calibers are better but someone out shooting cows? It certainly doesnt take as much oomph as a huge bull. 

I absolutely wouldnt hesitate to use a .243 on a cow elk with premium bullets. But yes, a 7mm-08 is a much better caliber for the average person.


-DallanC


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Ive never owned a Savage but like you, Ive been doing some reading on the X7 and I'm pretty impressed with what I'm seeing. I enjoy getting the most for my money (my wife calls me cheap) but hey If I can get a gun that costs $350.00 to perform as well as a gun that costs $500.00 why would I want to spend $500.00.

Read this if you haven't already http://www.shootingtimes.com/2010/11/01 ... et_102910/

Ive been real impressed with the "cheap" Mossberg ATR.308 I bought my daughter but I think I'm going to try the X7 in the .243 once I sell my .223


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the responses. They have been very helpful. My daughter picked up a gun today. We went to Scheels to look around the other day and it was quite an experience. Shceels is like an old fashioned sporting goods store (like Dick's) on steroids. It is as big as Cabelas but they sell everything from running shoes to guns to bicycles to golf clubs. The gun department is a little different. Instead of having a gun counter with all the guns behind it, all the guns are out on display where you can just pick them up and handle them. It is really nice. We looked at Savages, Rugers, Remington ADLs, 770s, Mossbergs and even Tekkas and Sakos. Scheels did not carry Marlins. My daughter tried all of them for fit and feel and she liked the Savage the best. She tried long actions and short actions and as I suspected liked the feel of the short action better. She picked up a Savage 111 in 308 with synthetic stock and 22 inch barrel. It has a three position safety that is on top of the grip behind the bolt but recessed into the stock so you cannot accidentally flip it off with the web of your hand while handling the gun. It has an accutrigger and it came with a Nikon 3x9x40 scope with BDC reticule. It is light and easy to handle which may be a factor with recoil but we have a plan for that, too. And the whole package was $500. I think she will like the gun.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Cool! Sounds like a good choice to me!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Can't go wrong there! You will both really like that. I fondled a few the other day and both counter guys at SW were surprised to see a decent scope in a package deal as they are usually a really cheap model. I don't think Limbsaver makes their easy install ones for Savage, but you can still do one of the universal ones and get the low recoil loads you should be all set! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Well if you need some good low recoil loads let me know, my daughter loves to shoot hers.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

A lightweight .308 rifle might not be the best choice for woman, especially one with limited experience. The recoil in most lightweight .308 guns might be a little more than she would like. Therefore, consider the possibility of getting her an autoloader rather than a bolt action or lever action rifle.

Autoloaders usually have milder perceived recoil. Remington makes a couple of versions of their classic Woodsmaster autoloader, and it is available in .308. The version with 22 inch barrel weighs 7.5 pounds which is about a half pound heavier than a Savage model 11 with 22 inch barrel, and you can save about a quarter of a pound by choosing the Woodsmaster carbine with 18 1/2 inch barrel. Remington also makes a more military-looking R-25 autoloader that you can get in .308.

If you are still interested in getting a manually-operated repeater and are willing to consider something other than a bolt action, consider a couple of lever action rifles. The Savage lever action Model 99 is very good. The handling qualities are excellent. They don't make them any more, but they are not too hard to find on the used market. Browning BLR is another interesting possibility for a lever action, though it might cost more than you are willing to spend.

Note added in edit: Oops, I see you have already chosen her rifle. I'll just leave this post up anyway.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

massmanute said:


> A lightweight .308 rifle might not be the best choice for woman, especially one with limited experience. The recoil in most lightweight .308 guns might be a little more than she would like. Therefore, consider the possibility of getting her an autoloader rather than a bolt action or lever action rifle


I couldn't disagree more. My 12 yr old daughter only had .22lr experience prior to me buying her 20" bolt action .308. A 125gr. bullet going just over 2400 fps has about as much recoil as the standard AK-47 at 7lbs of recoil. Compared to the standard .308 load of a 150gr bullet going 2800 fps which has about 16lbs of recoil. This has been a great range load for my daughter and she has no problem sitting down and putting 20 rounds down range with no soreness the next day.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Bo0YaA said:


> My 12 yr old daughter only had .22lr experience prior to me buying her 20" bolt action .308. A 125gr. bullet going just over 2400 fps has about as much recoil as the standard AK-47 at 7lbs of recoil. Compared to the standard .308 load of a 150gr bullet going 2800 fps which has about 16lbs of recoil. This has been a great range load for my daughter and she has no problem sitting down and putting 20 rounds down range with no soreness the next day.


How are you measuring the recoil energy? I see on Chuck Hawks' chart that the 16lbs looks accurate, but how does one verify getting it down to half just by cutting the weight 15% and the speed 15%? http://www.chuckhawks.com/recoil_table.htm I am working on a similar deal for my son, so I want to get that figured out. Thanks!


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Bo0YaA said:


> massmanute said:
> 
> 
> > A lightweight .308 rifle might not be the best choice for woman, especially one with limited experience. The recoil in most lightweight .308 guns might be a little more than she would like. Therefore, consider the possibility of getting her an autoloader rather than a bolt action or lever action rifle
> ...


Maybe I should have been a little more explicit when I wrote that a lightweight .308 rifle might have more recoil than she would like. Perhaps I should have said that a lightweight .308 rifle SHOOTING FACTORY LOADS might have more recoil than she would like.

What you are talking about when you refer to a 125 grain bullet going just over 2400 fps is a handloaded .308 that is downloaded to reduced specifications. It is a of course no brainer that you can download most cartridges to reduce recoil, but then you are playing an entirely different game.

By the way, the fact that you download the .308 for your daughter more or less demonstrates the point that a .308 has more recoil than some folks want in a gun, and especially for an inexperienced woman.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

My daughter is fiercely independent and makes her own decisions but I am sure she relied heavily on my advice and help in finding a hunting rifle. I think she made a good choice and here is my rational that I will throw out to be critiqued. A hunting rifle is different than a bench rest rifle. Bench rest shooter do not have to carry a rifle around all day, in fact they don't even have to hold it to shoot. Accuracy is of the most important concern with bench rest shooters but if you are sitting at a bench shooting multiple rounds recoil is also a big consideration but paper targets and prarie doga are not particularly hard to kill. So bench rest rifles tend to be heavy with very heavy barrels to minimize recoil and barrel harmonics and tend to be chambered for light, very fast flat shooting rounds that have modest recoil. Hunters on the other hand spend far more time packing thier rifles up and down hills than they do shooting them. So lightweight is important. Fit and feel is also important for quick, reasonably accurate shooting in hunting situations when there is no bench rest to hold the gun for you. The vitals of elk and deer are much bigger than those of a prarie dog so though accuracy is important it is not so important as with bench rest shooting but adaquate firepower for the intended game is also quite important for hunting. Recoil is a consideration but as hunters don't shoot nearlly as much as bench rest shooters and since no one ever notices recoil while shoot at game, it is not as much of a consideration. Target practicing with 308 Fedral Premium Nosler Partition rounds is not very practicle for more reasons than just recoil but packing a lightweight 308 up and down hills looking for elk makes a lot more sense. I mentioned I have a plan for managing recoil. Here is my plan that I will also throw out to be critigued. 
1. extra recoil protection while sighting in and for what target practicing my daughter will do with her rifle.(I suspect after a few novilty rounds with her new gun that won't be very much.) I already have a Past strap on recoil pad that will help and I may upgrade that, too.
2. lots of dry firing with the rifle my daughter will hunt with to adjust and get used to the trigger pull and minimize flinching.
3. lots of target practice with 22LR to develope shooting skills and again minimize flinching.
4. Don't wory about recoil while hunting because she will never feel it while shoot at game anyway.
So critigue away.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> Bo0YaA said:
> 
> 
> > My 12 yr old daughter only had .22lr experience prior to me buying her 20" bolt action .308. A 125gr. bullet going just over 2400 fps has about as much recoil as the standard AK-47 at 7lbs of recoil. Compared to the standard .308 load of a 150gr bullet going 2800 fps which has about 16lbs of recoil. This has been a great range load for my daughter and she has no problem sitting down and putting 20 rounds down range with no soreness the next day.
> ...


Huge,

I use this http://www.handloads.com/calc/recoil.asp The recoil velocity of the 7.62x39 according to the chart you listed is 8 lbs. When you plug in the info of my load with an 8lb gun, the recoil velocity is 8.43 lbs. I know these are approximate but close enough for me.

Mass,

If my daughter were to sit down with FACTORY ammo to target shoot then perhaps I would agree with the reference to excessive recoil for a small framed or young person. However, practicing with lighter loads is a great idea for anybody in my opinion. What makes you a great shooter is practice and familiarity with your weapon. If that means loading 125gr bullets for target practice then so be it. Now mind you, when she got a shot during the hunt with a 130gr bullet loaded to 2800 fps she had no idea there was a difference in loads, most of the time the recoil is only felt at the range.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

125 grains will be just right out of that .308. My wife uses Hornady Custom Lite in 125 grains (2675 fps) she can shoot it all day. She even knocked a little 3 point buck out of his tracks with one. He didn't take a step.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Booyaa,
Thanks for the link, exactly what I was after!
I like the idea of loading them a little heavier than what they have practiced with. My 14-year old nephew started to complain of being a little sore with the 30-06 loads at the range, yet when he shot at his deer this year he specifically said something to the effect of not feeling it at all in a hunting situation. I also agree with the idea of the light rifle for hunting. I noticed just that with my bull barrel 223 today packing it to the car, I can't imagine packing that thing around even for an hour, just the forward weight of it makes it very awkward not to mention making the shoulder sore and being that much more tired.


----------

